# Cob Cottage 2017 Kidding Thread



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Welcome to the new, updated version of the kidding list. :lol: I posted another thread, but accidentally did it in the wrong section and - _yeahh_. 
I've been absent from this forum for a while due to being absolutely swamped, but I'm back just in time for kidding season. 

I have six does due this year, all in a time period of one month. I'm expecting kids to start hitting the ground around 1-28-17 (if Frosty keeps with her usual kidding schedule and kids out three days early), maybe a bit sooner if Jinx settled the first time around.

So, a quick introduction to the herd, in order of when they're due:

Frosty, my powerhouse milker (so glad to finally have the herd signed up on milk test for 2017!!) and absolute sweetheart. She's bred to my new herdsire, and I'm super excited to see his first kids - fingers crossed for doelings! I'm guessing twins, _maybe _triplets for her. 
I'm a bit nervous about this one, since last time she kidded out with multiples she had three fully developed kids - the first two stillborn - and then a partially formed mummy. 









Fashion, the clown of the barn. She's due 2-7-17 and looks like she's swallowed a beach-ball. If she has a monster single buck kid in there we're in trouble, LOL. She does have a naturally big belly, but hopefully she has twins at least. No recent pictures of her, since she tends to be more interested in eating the camera than posing for it, but hopefully soon. 

Chant, my problem child. She's due 2-9-17, and I'm guessing twins - very active ones at that; her belly feels like it's housing a three ring circus most of the time! After being kept dry for a year, she's the biggest doe in the barn now. Now, if only she'll give me a doe! For whatever reason, this dam line (it goes back to the foundations of the herd, Frosty and Brea) is super stingy with the doe kids. *sigh*
Not the best photo, but the only one I have right now. 









Rosti, Frosty's 2015 AI doeling and the first dry yearling I've kept in years, due 2-15-17. She's already starting to form a gorgeous little udder, and I'm very excited to see how she freshens. No recent photos of her.

Brea, the herd queen, full sister to Frosty and dam to Chant and Jinx. She had a rough kidding last year and then several bouts of illness, so at this point if she and her kids are healthy I will be beyond happy. At six years, she's finally starting to fill out. She's due 2-29-17.
Excuse the awful photo, she was being something of a brat. 









And finally, Jinx. Brea's 2016 doe kid, I am beyond excited to see how she freshens. She was bred the first time around, but then had a weird, late heat cycle. So, she's due either 1-28-17 or 2-22-17. She either has a single or two tiny kids in there. 









The kidding pens have been set up, I have my bottles and other supplies all ready, and now the only thing left to do is wait.  I'll do my best to keep everyone up to date, and include lots of pictures - now that the rain has stopped I can actually take my camera outside, LOL.

Happy kidding season, everyone!


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Happy kidding!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Very nice does!  
Good luck!!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

You're back! Haven't seen you on here in forever!

Jinx is so pretty Good luck, hope you get lots of does.


----------



## The-Goat-Posse (Aug 30, 2016)

They're all so beautiful, good luck!


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

margaret said:


> You're back! Haven't seen you on here in forever!
> 
> Jinx is so pretty Good luck, hope you get lots of does.


LOL yeah, I've been terribly absent these past six months or so. But, hopefully everything has settled down now. 
Thanks! She is such a sweetie, and if she freshens well she might be the best doe I've ever bred.  I bred her littermate brother to both Fashion and Rosti, so should get more of those genetics in the herd as well.

Yes, you too! I absolutely adore your Black Sabbath, BTW - her name especially!!  And twin doelings ... jealous. :lol:

Thank you all! I'm thinking more and more Jinx might have settled the first time around, she's starting to bag up and ligs *might* be dropping a bit.

Got a couple quick pics of a few of the girls.  Jinx's little udder is so cute. :lol: Rosti's the brownish Cou Clair who desperately needs a clip job.


----------



## Lisalisa89 (Oct 18, 2016)

Such beautiful girls


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Pretty does! Good luck with the kiddings!


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Thank y'all! 

Jinx is playing with me. Ligs are rock hard again, and though she's filled up a bit more no other changes. I had been thinking I'd seen a few mild contractions, but then found out she had an itch. :eyeroll:


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

They have such fun messing with us


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Yes they do! Lol


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Yeah, they sure do! :hammer:

I have to say, I do not enjoy dealing with first fresheners at all. It's just so stressful and "iffy" since there's no way of knowing how they act when they're actually in labor.
It's the main reason I love Frosty - she's like clockwork. :lol: 

I went ahead and moved both Frosty and Jinx to their kidding stalls. They'll keep each other company. 

Frosty's starting to bag up for sure, and kids might have dropped. Still nothing new from Jinx, although the area around her tailhead seems sunken in. She's still ultra talkative and clingy - even more so than usual. Thinking she has a fairly large single, and it's taking a while to position it right. I didn't have a chance to grab any pics; I'll try again tomorrow.


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Finally got some pictures. 

Still no kid/s from Jinx. Today was her first due date. She has five days to spit those little monsters out before I assume she settled the second time around. Although if she looks like this for another three weeks, she just might drive me crazy. :lol:
You can kind of see in the second photo I attached that she's all sunken in around her tailhead. 

Frosty's right on schedule, with ligs almost all the way gone, kids dropped, and lots of stretching. Assuming she continues to progress as years past, she'll kid within the next two two days. I'm thinking she might just have twins in there, though as long as everyone is healthy I would be happy with just a single.  
She's nesting just a bit, and has been moving around a lot. Based on past experience, she's probably just positioning kids, particularly if she has big kids or more than two in there. 


Chant and Fashion decided to have a go at killing each other two days ago. Fashion finally got sick of being the lowest doe on the pecking order. They went at it for a while before I got home and separated them. Fashion scraped a bunch of skin and a bit of hair off the top of her head. :sigh: I'm just relieved they didn't kid out too early or seriously injure themselves. 
Ugh. Gotta love those hormonal does. 


Frosty desperately needs a good hoof trim, but I'm waiting until she kids, since she can barely move right on all four legs. :lol: I actually felt kids on both her left and right sides earlier today. :? Her belly is as hard as a rock!


Fingers crossed Fashion has twins at least. Chant seems like she has a massive set of kids in there; she's been going off feed a good bit of the time now and seems to be really uncomfortable.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## tinyacres (Jan 29, 2017)

We just had 4 kids this past week. 2 Nigerian girls, one Boar Nigerian cross, and one Pygmy boy. I will post pics when I figure out how.


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

Oh my goodness, you have such a pretty herd, and they all have really neat names!! 

Good luck on your kidding season. Thinking pink for you! :-D :kidred::kidred:


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

LuvMyNigies said:


> Oh my goodness, you have such a pretty herd, and they all have really neat names!!
> 
> Good luck on your kidding season. Thinking pink for you! :-D :kidred::kidred:


Thank you!!  

Nothing new from Frosty or Jinx as of this morning, though for some reason Chant is being very clingy. 
I swear they're all waiting until Wednesday, when I _have_ to be gone, to go into labor.  :razz:


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

'Course they are. When else would they kid?
I really want to see what Jinx has


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

margaret said:


> 'Course they are. When else would they kid?
> I really want to see what Jinx has


Um, I don't know - how about the next time a massive storm comes through instead? That would be even better, right? :lol: :hammer:

Me too! Her doe kids are reserved, but I'm hoping to get any buck kids she has into a good herd where I can see their kids mature.  I think this might be a really amazing cross, particularly the general appearance and mammary systems - if only they were both French! 
Also, if she's going to put me through all this stress, I want at least one doeling. Preferably Sundgau or broken black. :lol:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Oh the waiting game! Love your girls, and can't wait to see what they give you!


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

HoosierShadow said:


> Oh the waiting game! Love your girls, and can't wait to see what they give you!


Thank you!!  I'm on pins and needles over here. :lol:

If Frosty's ligs weren't still pretty hard, you'd think she was going to kid out any minute. Those really must be some big kids in there for her to hold onto them this late - she's never kidded this close to her due date before. Just really hoping everyone is healthy at this point. ray:

I think Jinx settled the second time around. Kid/s are still bouncing around like jackrabbits in there (poor girl looks nauseous most of the time) and ligs seem to have hardened back up. 
Of course, I'll probably go out there tomorrow morning and find her licking a brand-new baby. :eyeroll:


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch (Aug 26, 2016)

Can't wait to see what they have for you!


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

And TRIPLET DOES!!! :shocked: A broken black, broken Sundgau, and a Cou Blanc. I am retaining the Sundgau. 

Frosty has officially been forgiven for torturing me these past few days, LOL.


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

I would definitely forgive her! Great job Frosty!!! They are precious!


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Awesome!! Such pretty colors!!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

They're beautiful!!!! Congrats


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

They are Beautiful!!! Congratulations!!


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Thanks y'all!!  I am still a bit in shock, LOL. It certainly was a pleasant surprise!

I got some photos today - they are sooooo cuuuute!   I have "baby fever". :lol: I'll try to upload them tomorrow.  

On another note, Fashion looks to be losing her plug and maybe even entering the early stages of labor!  We might have more babies soon! Then again, considering how long Frosty drug it out it'll be another week at least. :lol: Fashion and Chant both tend to be very sneaky about kidding out.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

How is Fashion?


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Still hanging on to her kid/s. I think she is definitely progressing - it'll be close, between her and Chant for sure. Chant has filled up quite a bit these past twenty four hours. I've been watching the barn cams pretty close, since I think both of these does have big kid/s and I don't want to risk losing any of them. 
I'll say one thing - Chant brings new meaning to the saying "a watched pot never boils". :lol: She literally will hold out for hours, and the second you leave she'll spit out a baby. You come back, she'll act normal, you leave again and you'll come back to another kid. So weird (and annoying). It makes it really hard to make sure everyone is doing okay, without disturbing her.

As promised, baby photos!! 

J1 - my favorite of the three.  She's super long and level over the topline. It's hard to see in these photos, but when she's moving around she stretches out and it's just :drool: She has the best height and width in the escutcheon, too, even at this age.









The other side.  She was downhill in this photo...










J2 - she has a sickle moon on one side and a little dot on the other.  There are definitely broken genetics on Frosty's side, since Reckless is not broken (and neither are any of his parents) and a lot of the kids I've gotten from Brea and Frosty have been broken, even when not bred to broken bucks.









J3 - she is quite the loudmouth. :lol: She's surprisingly powerful, too, and the biggest of the three.


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

The pictures aren't loading for me, but they sound delightful!


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Hmm. They're showing up for me, but I'll try downloading them rather than doing the URL...
In order, J1 to J3.


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

They are Beautiful!! Congratulations!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

They are gorgeous! Congrats! Which one is the one you are planning to keep? sorry I don't know the colors - we raise boers lol


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

Adorable


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Thanks y'all! 



HoosierShadow said:


> They are gorgeous! Congrats! Which one is the one you are planning to keep? sorry I don't know the colors - we raise boers lol


LOL no worries. I still get confused sometimes myself. :lol: I'm retaining J1 (Rumor), the black doe with white points.  I caught her nibbling on alfalfa hay today. :scratch: Weirdo. That being said, if she wants to start eating solids this early I have no objection. :lol:

They all got disbudded today - oddly enough, J3 - Rose - was the quietest, despite being rather loud the rest of the time. They scarfed down their bottles tonight, though, and seem to have completely forgotten about it. 

Chant looks like she just might win the race! She's been acting off all day, standing off by herself and not touching her food as much as she usually does.  Fingers crossed she'll go when I'm not snatching a few hours of sleep (assuming she does kid out in the next 12 hours), the kidding is easy, and everyone is healthy. 
I'll keep y'all updated!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Congrats on your beautiful babies, and good luck with your next kiddings!


----------



## Luckthebuck234 (Jul 15, 2015)

So cute! And very nice markings. Congrats!!!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Pretty!! All 3 are gorgeous!


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Got some pictures of everyone today.  Chant is still going strong. If I don't see significant progress by a few more hours, I'm going in. If those aren't contractions, I don't know what are. The first photo I attached is from this morning - look at how sunken in she is around the tail head! Those aren't just shadows, and don't do her justice at all. I can literally wrap my fingers all the way around her tailhead and the first three to four inches of her spine. :yikes:

And then a shot of Brea and Fashion, the two Cou Blancs.  Look at how their bellies "puddle". :lol:Fashion's ligs have hardened up again, unfortunately. She was due today...
And Brea still has almost a month to go! She might have triplets again this year, which would surprise me.


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Ugh - the first photo rotated itself back again. :GAAH: 

While we're waiting for Chant, here are a few photos of the babies. Rumor has gotten quite pushy - if she wants the spot, she'll annoy her siblings until they get up and give it to her. :lol:


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Awww
Rumor is sooo pretty


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

They're just gorgeous!!


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Thanks y'all! 

And a HUGE set of buck/doe twins for Chant!  The doe, Eryn, is retained. She is the chocolate sundgau with tan swiss markings, and wattles.  This was something of an outcross for me, since I don't have much experience with the lines on their sire's side, but they turned out really nice!

The doeling is crazy wide in the barrel and rump!! :drool: She weighed in at a bit over fifteen pounds (no, I'm not joking; Chant always throws massive twins), while her brother is eleven pounds and _alllll_ legs right now.  
I was a bit surprised about the swiss markings, but I love her coloring! She has the cutest little splashes of white on her front foot - it's hard to notice in all the tan, but I think as she grows it'll become more noticeable. I can't wait to watch her mature!  

They are so lively already! They have been jumping around with the other three for the past half-hour, after sleeping off their milk, LOL. 
It's definitely been a doe year for me so far! Hopefully the trend holds. 

She had her eyes half-closed in the photo; her eyelids aren't all swollen up. 

Now all we gotta do is wait out Fashion, and I'll have a week or so of break time before Rosti and Jinx enter the "danger zone".


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

All the kids are just too cute!


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

Awww, they're so cute!!

Congratulations!! :-D

15 POUNDS!??!!??:shock: :shock:


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

LuvMyNigies said:


> Awww, they're so cute!!
> 
> Congratulations!! :-D
> 
> 15 POUNDS!??!!??:shock: :shock:


Thanks! The buckling is so stinkin' cute, with his little dished face. If only he wasn't a boy. :lol:

And yup. She has always had monster twins, though every year I hope that maybe she'll switch things around a bit and have triplets or something. :lol:


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

15 lbs??? That's insane!!:shocked:


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

margaret said:


> 15 lbs??? That's insane!!:shocked:


Yeah, she always puts most of what she's fed during pregnancy into growing her kids into monsters. :? On the bright side, she's had some of the easiest kiddings so far, despite the size of the kids.


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

So cute!, but oh my GOODNESS! 15lbs is crazy! That's the biggest kid I've ever heard of..lol.


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

GoatCrazy01 said:


> So cute!, but oh my GOODNESS! 15lbs is crazy! That's the biggest kid I've ever heard of..lol.


Yup, gotta love the monster babies. This is the second 15 pounder I've had - the last one was a buck, though, and a single.

I'm a bit late with the announcement, but Fashion kidded late on Wed. (and without warning).
She had twin bucks. :sigh: :GAAH:

And they are GORGEOUS.
Why are the pretty ones always boys?! :lol: And of course it had to be out of a pairing that I will not ever be able to repeat, since I sold the sire and Fashion will be leaving in a few weeks. Plus, they're one of two sets of French kids I'll get this year. :tears:

Rosti is up next, due on the 13th. 
She better give me at least one girl. She's bred to the sire of these buck kids. Hopefully he won't throw bucks and bucks only!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Twin bucks stinks:sigh:
They are pretty though!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Congrats on the beautiful babies! That huge doe is gorgeous and looks like she had attitude with that size lol!


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Cute! Hopefully your next doe will give you a doe kid or two!


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Thanks you guys.  

Good news, though - we should definitely see kids from Rosti in by the end of the day! I guess the massive storm that came through pushed her into labor. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Luckthebuck234 (Jul 15, 2015)

Yay!  At least somebody might have V Day babies!! Happy Kidding :baby:


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Buck/doe twins from Rosti! She barely made the deadline for Valentine's Day kids, LOL. They are ridiculously leggy and awkward looking right now. :lol:

Both are broken black, with the cutest little white polls.  Better photos coming soon!

Anyone want to take a guess at which one is the buck, based off of head shots alone?   :lol:


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

The one with the bigger white spot and the bigger head? Lol. Congrats.


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

margaret said:


> the one with the bigger white spot and the bigger head? Lol. Congrats.


x2


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I'd say the big one as well


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

I agree with the others as well


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

You guys got it right in one. :lol: It's strange, because his sister is actually quite a bit bigger, but his head is still larger.


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Aaaand we're on baby watch again.  Jinx's ligs have disappeared, she's away from the rest of the herd, and has gone off feed - a sure sign that something's going on, with her. :lol:
I'll try to snap a few pictures of both her and the babies if I can; I've been a terrible slacker when it comes to photos lately. :lol:

I am super excited to see these kid/s!!


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

Good luck!! :fireworks:


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Is Jinx the last one?
Good luck!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Anything?


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Well, after a long, hard labor, Jinx finally kidded. Triplets - two does and a buck. I'm torn between absolute shock that she had THREE (I don't know where she hid them all away) and wishing that the smallest kid had come first. 
Buck came first - he's huge. Then the bigger of the two does, and she had her head back and front legs all twisted up. I had to go in and work with her, and then by the time she finally was born the second doeling was literally right behind her. I almost lost the last kid - and she is such a tiny, adorable little thing! 

Two pictures, soaking wet. The does are the ones with either swiss markings or floppy ears - that's the one who's the smallest. I guess there was pretty much no space in there!

But, everyone is doing well, and Jinx has gone back on feed like nothing happened.  I am so relieved that they are all healthy.


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

And a few photos of the other kids from today. Only a few of them deigned to come out and stand still for more than three seconds at a time. :lol:


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Awesome!! Congrats


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Wow! Jinx is a yearling FF, right??
Congrats! They're adorable


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

margaret said:


> Wow! Jinx is a yearling FF, right??
> Congrats! They're adorable


Yes, she'll be a yearling in another month or so. I am still quite surprised she was able to provide them all with the proper nutrition while they were still in utero, but it does explain why she was being so finicky about copper levels and such - she had a lot of babies to feed!

Her udder is looking really nice, too. I can't wait to get rid of all that hair and get a better idea of how she's maturing!


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Baby photos of the two doelings   Such cuteness!!

The smaller of the two still has those crumpled ears and while I am a tad bit anxious for them to straighten out, they are so adorable, particularly when she runs and they bounce up and down.  :lol:


----------



## Luckthebuck234 (Jul 15, 2015)

Very pretty and cute! 
I have bad baby fever right now. (sigh)


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Luckthebuck234 said:


> Very pretty and cute!
> I have bad baby fever right now. (sigh)


I know the feeling! Watching everyone else's little fuzzballs jumping around is the worst kind of torture. :lol:


----------



## Luckthebuck234 (Jul 15, 2015)

thegoatgirl said:


> I know the feeling! Watching everyone else's little fuzzballs jumping around is the worst kind of torture. :lol:


Well, my baby fever is cured, lol. My doe just kidded!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Welp, Brea had triplets last night. Two does and a buck. They are huge! Really long and leggy, too. The Cou Clair (buck) and Cou Blanc look like someone shaved their eyebrows off :lol:

I think I'm going to hang onto the Cou Blanc doe, for now. . She is really nice looking - she reminds me of Brea.


----------



## Luckthebuck234 (Jul 15, 2015)




----------

